

Open-source politics breathe fresh air into the Big Smoke [Toronto] - martythemaniak
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20090130.wgtchange31/BNStory/Technology

======
paulgb
_This is where the community comes in. The TTC has committed to not just make
a vehicle-tracking website, but to make the vehicle-tracking data freely
available in real time, in a format that other programmers can use. (The TTC's
spokesman, Brad Ross, says the service should be working by the end of 2009.)
This means that outside programmers can pick up where the TTC leaves off._

Awesome to see this coming to Canada.

